# 05 purchase



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

Has anyone who is considering the purchase of an 05 thought about the maximum that they would pay considering the catastrophic decline in value of the 04's.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Dunno. Our local stealership has four 2004's on the lot right now, 3 are autos and one 6-speed. All have big orange writing on the windshields: "$27,200." And they've been on the lot for quite a while. I don't even see them selling them anytime soon, so they may have to drop the price even further. With that in mind, I can't see myself paying too much more for an '05. In fact, if I do come into the market, I'll most likely still buy used froma private seller b/c there's no sales tax in GA on private sales.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*05*

There are people on ebay getting high bids of 15-19k used. That is really sad.
There will probably be initial buyers paying sticker for the 05's when they arrive. I won't be one of them. Could you imagine buying a car and selling it less than a year later and loosing 15 or 20 thousand dollars!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

_*Sniff* *Sniff*_

I'm getting a faint whiff of troll.

Ahem.

If you buy a new car and are stupid enough to sell it "less than a year later," you deserve to lose your butt.

Looking for an investment? Buy stocks.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*troll*

Bought an 02 mustang gt vert., traded it on a new 02 vette and got 800 less than what I paid on trade, did the same the same thing with an 04 Sportster trade on another Harley. I guess I don't get what I "deserve". Trade your 04 and you'll get it.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

drmustang said:


> Bought an 02 mustang gt vert., traded it on a new 02 vette and got 800 less than what I paid on trade, did the same the same thing with an 04 Sportster trade on another Harley. I guess I don't get what I "deserve". Trade your 04 and you'll get it.


Glad to hear those kneepads are workin' out for you.  

In all seriousness, I'm finding it _incredibly_ hard to believe that you took only a $800 trade-in hit on a car so pedestrian as tha Ford 'Stang GT ragtop.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*troll*

A reasonably good IQ negates the need for kneepads. The 02 gt rag was in very short supply at the time I traded. The Chevy dealer owned a Ford dealer.
I paid 100 over invoice on the gt. The #'s worked on both sides.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

drmustang said:


> A reasonably good IQ negates the need for kneepads. The 02 gt rag was in very short supply at the time I traded. The Chevy dealer owned a Ford dealer.
> I paid 100 over invoice on the gt. The #'s worked on both sides.


Hmmm.

Dunno where you live, but here in Kalifornia you can't drive for half a block without running over some essential part that has fallen off those foul things.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*mustangs*

Have had several late model GT's and currently an 03 Cobra. Never had an ounce of trouble with any of them. Was considering an 05. They just don't have enough guts.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

drmustang said:


> Was considering an 05. They just don't have enough guts.


Quit your bickering both of you. And that last comment was just unnecessary. The new GTO has more hp and tq than the cobras. People still want to bitch moan and complain about them. Get over it, their here for at least a three year stint. They are both nice cars and it is up to the consumer to say which one they prefer. 

The only thing I don't care much for is that one company took more ci. out of the motor and then complains about not enough power. Then they put a s/c on the engine and the other company complains. Apples to apples people. The two cars are not equal no matter how you look at them. Interior, exterior, and engines are completely different.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I think the good Doctor meant that the 2005 _Mustang GT_ hasn't enough HP...and he's right. And don't get me wrong....'Stang Cobras are fearsome beasts. But having suffered horribly through the ownership of a 2001 Expedition (wifey's vehicle) and assorted quality-related problems with our work vehicles (Ford by default, as they are the only dealer in town) I would rather eat the flesh off of my own forearm than ever own a Ford vehicle again.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*05*

The 05 GT does not have enough zip for me. My 03 Cobra is modded to about 15 lbs of S/C boost and is really not comparible to any of these other cars we are talking about here. I like the looks of the new GTO and am considering an 05 for my daily driver.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i dont want to get in the middle of your fight ,but i drove the new stang and seat of the pants said it very close to my gto a good driver could win a drag race with either one.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*04*

The 05 GT stang manuals have been running high 13's. That is about where the 04 GTO 6spd's run? I've only seen 04 GTO A4's run where we race and they run 14.0-14.3.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

:agree yea the stang is a little lighter and has a little less hp,so its a fair fight.i get a kick out of all the peformace post,i wonder how manny have ever nailed a 6000 rpm shift, i have raced for years and it took me awhile to get comfortable enough to pound through the gears with that shifter. :cheers


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*shifts*

Been drag racing since high school and I know what you mean about powering your way through the gears. Every car has its own personality and requires many runs to get the launch and shift rpms in synch. I've found that going from 20-17-15psi on the drag radials can make a real difference in 60 ft. Some of these factory hotrods e.t. shifting right at the rev. limiter others get their best times with a bit on the short shift side. Seen many guys over the years take vettes,vipers,cobras to the track get upset when their time slips are afull second or more slower than what they expect. A bone stock C5 can do high 12's with an experienced driver or 14+ at the hands of rookie. Learning a new ride is really the fun part. It is a matter of consistency once your dialed-in.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

once you race your car ,you then can appriciate the pro stock guys that are seperated by a couple of thousands


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*racing*

For sure. Those guys are way out of my league.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

hey drmustang i think i am leaving some 60 ft times on the table due to wheel hop due you have any cures as i found some kits for the cts v but only frame connectors for the gto???


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

Groucho said:


> _*Sniff* *Sniff*_
> 
> I'm getting a faint whiff of troll.
> 
> ...


A brand new vihicle is the ABSOLUTE WORST investment a person can make. UNLESS you do plan on parking it in a dark hole in the ground...or a barn with a car cover on it and forget you have it until it's about 30-35 yrs old. then your talking $$$$$, if it has become a collector's item....man i sure feel sorry for everyone who bought a chevette back in the day and did that..........j/k


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*wheelhop*

Don't have a GTO yet so I don't know how bad the issue is with these cars. Dealt with the problem on my 03 Cobra by using urethane M&M IRS subframe bushings, QA1 shocks, Amazon Racing half shafts and GForce drag radials @ 15 psi. Reduced hop but not entirely. With a good track prep I can now launch @ 4500. My next move probably should have been my first-full length frame rail connectors. The solid axle in the GTO should be easier to work with.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

drmustang said:


> The solid axle in the GTO should be easier to work with.


The new GTO's don't have a solid rear axle, they have an independant rear just like the cobra's. This why we are seeing all of the wheel hop. The only car worse for wheel hop is the CTS-V.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i seen a bolt on kit for the cts v, but nothing for the gto,


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*Irs*

I thought GTO's were solid axles. Now I understand why there are many references to wheel hop. Are any of you guys breaking halfshafts? This is a tough problem to deal with. I've broken halfshafts and others have actually destroyed the IRS in Cobras at the races.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

dont even say things like that


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

Have GTO guys had much success with frame rail connectors?


----------

